

Steve Jobs' Video Dreams - shayan
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_03/b4067029127747.htm

======
maurycy
Yet anooother Apple PR. The MacWorld is near.

~~~
shayan
I agree Apple PR does a good job, but not sure how much of a PR job this one
is, I mean there are def some negative points made about apple and what it
could do in the article...

